# Binky Free, Pepper



## Basil (Nov 7, 2012)

My dear bunny Pepper crossed over the rainbow bridge last night and she will be dearly missed.

She was with us for 7 years and passed away at the age of about 10. She had progressive arthritis that while managed couldn't have been comfortable and she got to the point where she could no longer move, and no longer make it to her water dish or the litterbox. We had her put to sleep last night.

She was a unique rabbit as they all are. She didn't like to be touched much, and had an attitude but was more snuggly in the end when I had to bathe her. We liked to call her our little goth bunny  She had free range of the house and would go on nightly adventures through all of the rooms of the house, doing her patrols to make sure everything was 100% safe for us.

Rest peacefully Pepper and binky free with Sage and Basil


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Pepper's personality comes through in what you wrote. I can picture her patrolling your home in the wee hours, making sure all was well. I know she was grateful for all the love and freedom you gave her. She had a long and wonderful life with you and you made the most loving decision of all for her. My heart goes out to you.

:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You gave her a great life and lots of love. Binky free. :rip::rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 7, 2012)

we're so sorry for your loss--binky free little girl.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh no, I hate to see Rainbow bridge announcements  

Binky free sweet Pepper, we'll see you at the Rainbow Bridge

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rip:


----------



## HEM (Nov 7, 2012)

We are sorry for your loss
Binky free Pepper


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 7, 2012)

Aww... so sorry.


----------



## RemixMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss :rip:


----------

